# France to Malaysia expatriation for a non European



## vins (May 30, 2011)

Hi there,

I am an Indian by nationality and working in France on CDI contract in a french company. After 3 years of work now, I am moving for another position in Malaysian BU of the same company. Want to know what can be the best option in terms of type of work contract (I read that there are 2 options, Expatriation and Detachment ) not sure if they are applicable to a non-european resident too. 

Would be grateful if anybody with similar experience can shed some light. 

Many thanks

Vinod


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

You can try to find more information in Malaysia's Immigration website www(dot)imi(dot)gov(dot)my


----------

